# About android app



## Adriantrejo (Dec 27, 2016)

Hello everyone I d like to know if there exist an app in android which you can put edges /corners scrambles in. Now I m using twisty timer, is almost perfect but I see this problem. 

Enviado desde mi D6503 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## asacuber (Dec 27, 2016)

chronopuzzle


----------



## Adriantrejo (Dec 27, 2016)

asacuber said:


> chronopuzzle


Thanks! 

Enviado desde mi D6503 mediante Tapatalk


----------

